# How many dogs is too many dogs?



## Shauney22 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 4 children, human children that is. When I lived in the suburbs and was asked the question, most people gasped! "Wow, FOUR KIDS?!" "Don't you find that alot of work?". Well, its not like they all landed on my doorstep at one time unexpected!!! You would think I had an additional head growing off my shoulders, by the way they reacted! I have always had dogs as well. Usually more than two at one time. Some were fostered, which made the family even larger. Well, the reaction to THAT was like I had a 3rd head growing.

When I moved to dairy country with my family 14 years ago, I felt right at home. Most families out here have many children and the number "4" was not nearly as alien sounding. I live in a nice home, with nice furniture, and a few acres. I keep my home very clean and organized (some would say overly particular!). I am self employed in the health care field, have a strong client base, and drive a nice vehicle. Typical all Canadian woman. But I still have one of those extra heads growing off my shoulders! Why? Because I have dogs. What most people think is too many dogs. I often get the "Are they all in your house?" "My God, there must be so much hair!" "Doesn't your house smell?" "WHY would you want SOOOO many???" Then it eventually becomes mocking "Get any new dogs in the last week? Hahaha!" I'm even aware that I am gossiped about.

My question goes back to the title of this subject. A question I'm not even looking for an answer to. My dogs are well fed and loved. They are a part of my daily life. Some come to work with me, while others get the advantage of the bush walk every day. I keep their lives active and have very few, VERY few behavioural issues. Yes, there is the occasional K9 argument that is worked out quickly, but all are very content. I have a vet, but rarely have the need to visit. People who have MET my dogs often want to take them home. People who have met my dogs often consult me on behavioural issues with their own dogs (I am not an expert but through years of having lived with dogs and through trial and error, I learned a few things). After 2 minutes of being in my home, the excitement of the arrival of a visitor has subsided.

My children are mentally healthy and productive members of society. Three now on their own and two of them have their own dog. The last person who asked me why I have so many dogs was silenced by my answer.... "I'm Catholic"




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

In my opinion, if all the dogs are getting everything they need (including training, affection, exercise), then you don't have too many lol. This also means that you aren't putting yourself in a financially disastrous situation.

My uncle used to get looks like he was insane for having 11 dogs. He owns a 20 acre farm, and is VERY well-off financially. No children. The dogs work the farm and are his companions. All of them get everything they need/want. So for him, not too many dogs. My limit personally? Three. LOL!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's too many if you cannot care properly for them. For some people, that is 1. Some people can manage a dozen with less hiccups than a lot of people have with just 1.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

ONE dog is too many for some people. Sounds like they have a good life-so as long as they are all getting the care they need and the love they need...........


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to get the same looks and my mom said I would eventually grow out of it(wanting so many and trying to save them all). She used to be just like me and everyone knows I got my love for animals from my mom. My house sounds just like yours(except I have one child, but my nieces and nephew are frequent visitors and stay for days at a time) My home does not feel like a home without the kids and dogs in it. I will always have dogs, multiple dogs. I have three now, but I can see myself with 5-6 with no problems.


----------



## Shauney22 (Jan 12, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> ONE dog is too many for some people. Sounds like they have a good life-so as long as they are all getting the care they need and the love they need...........


Exactly! I choose to invest my time, love and finances into my dogs. That is my choice. May not be what another person would choose. But I do not stand in judgment of someone who spends numerous hours in their basement building their train collection and spending what others would consider to be a small fortune on a new caboose!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I get the same reaction from my family... I have four dogs though no kids.

Mine get the best vet care and food, I have a big basket full of toys and they go everywhere we can take them, my life revolves around them. So who are they to judge?!

Well... ok I also have three cats, two bunnies, a parrot and fish.


----------



## Shauney22 (Jan 12, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> .....Well... ok I also have three cats, two bunnies, a parrot and fish.


I forgot to mention my 3 cats 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

2 is ok to keep each other company, but 3 and up is too much assuming you like your house clean


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a very dear friend that has too many dogs. You can chose to invest your own time, love and money into dogs but it may become a detriment to your own family. For example, when children are eating Kraft dinner while dogs have an elaborate diet that includes desert--it's a problem.
As Selzer said, I don't think that the number of dogs is really the issue. It's the amount of emotional energy and dependence that we foist upon our dogs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

julie87 said:


> 2 is ok to keep each other company, but 3 and up is too much assuming you like your house clean


Depends on your definition of clean.  I have had 5 dogs at one time and currently have 3.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I have two young children, 2 GSDs, 15 hens, and a cat. For me, my personal limit is two dogs. Obviously my human children come first and foremost in my life, no questions. But within the peking order of the animals we own, the dogs are at the top. The hens are fairly self sustaining and require little interaction from me. The cat is a complete jerk. But he lived here first so I owe him at least a decent home and food. lol

At two dogs, I feel like I can give them what they need, physically and mentally, and at the same time still (just about) keep a tidy house, cook good food for the family, etc. Any more than that, and I would really struggle, because I love my dogs and I think it would be too easy for me to get unbalanced in my life if I had more. But that is just me.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I have 3 gsds - 2 males and one female- they are a handful but well trained and behaved- a lot of work- house is cleaned twice a week- no freedom to travel - can not just have any dog walker come in- at times I wish I had none but then I would get a 4th if wife would say yes. I am retired and guess they are my hobby- 3 hours of attention per day.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It is kind of sad when someone has to specify they have four human children because these days you just don't know whether people talk about human or dog children. 

That is why my dogs will be my dogs and not "children" because children are human, period!


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> It is kind of sad when someone has to specify they have four human children because these days you just don't know whether people talk about human or dog children.
> 
> That is why my dogs will be my dogs and not "children" because children are human, period!


Haha! You are so right. I love my dogs to pieces and they've been such a great addition to our lives. But at the end of the day, they are dogs.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> It is kind of sad when someone has to specify they have four human children because these days you just don't know whether people talk about human or dog children.
> 
> That is why my dogs will be my dogs and not "children" because children are human, period!


Well my dogs will be the closest thing I will ever have to children, not that I can't physically have them but my husband doesn't want them. They are more then just "dogs" to me, though I do treat them like dogs not little humans.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I hate when people call me Arexa's mom, I am not a mom to anyone and especially not to my dog lol Dogs are pets and companions, not children. 

As far as cleanliness goes I hate anyting on the floor or furniture... and as you know GSD's shed a lot so if you have a lots of dogs I would assume you clean most of your day in order to keep the house clean. I hate mess,can't stand it  So 2 dogs would be a max for me


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

right now I have 3 dogs (1 gsd/2aussies) , 4 indoor cats, 9 chickens and some fish

At one point I had 4 gsd's, (no human kids), some would ask 'how can you handle all that?" it was actually not a problem, they all lived in the house, my house was clean, I was not cleaning 24/7 , they all ate good food/ did different things with different dogs..Sure I had some high vet bills at times, and most likely would be a monetarily rich person at this point if I didn't have a bunch of animals..But I would have missed out on some of the best memories of my life

The aussies are senior dogs, and some day they won't be here any more. I'm not a spring chicken but I'm not a "senior" myself yet. While I most likely won't have 3 dogs after these, I will always have atleast two and there will always be a german shepherd here..


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it comes down to time and money... time to train and socialize... money for any unforeseen emergency... if you get a contagious illness requiring a vet visit and meds for each dog,, it can get real expensive. We have four... and to be honest, it makes everything a bit harder. I have to find time to get with each dog on an individual basis for training. We had a bout of kennel cough that cost a few dimes. I am actually a bit fearful of something more serious costing a lot more money. All dogs behave better alone than in packs. My wife complains constantly about hair and "dog smell"
It definitely adds stress to the family.... but we love them with all our hearts.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

For me I like to have 2 dogs. Ruki is an only right now because our other dog died, but I would love to get a second eventually. Right now I need to get Ruki trained better before I add any more pets.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Shauney22 said:


> I have 4 children, human children that is. When I lived in the suburbs and was asked the question, most people gasped! "Wow, FOUR KIDS?!" "Don't you find that alot of work?". Well, its not like they all landed on my doorstep at one time unexpected!!! You would think I had an additional head growing off my shoulders, by the way they reacted! I have always had dogs as well. Usually more than two at one time. Some were fostered, which made the family even larger. Well, the reaction to THAT was like I had a 3rd head growing.
> 
> When I moved to dairy country with my family 14 years ago, I felt right at home. Most families out here have many children and the number "4" was not nearly as alien sounding. I live in a nice home, with nice furniture, and a few acres. I keep my home very clean and organized (some would say overly particular!). I am self employed in the health care field, have a strong client base, and drive a nice vehicle. Typical all Canadian woman. But I still have one of those extra heads growing off my shoulders! Why? Because I have dogs. What most people think is too many dogs. I often get the "Are they all in your house?" "My God, there must be so much hair!" "Doesn't your house smell?" "WHY would you want SOOOO many???" Then it eventually becomes mocking "Get any new dogs in the last week? Hahaha!" I'm even aware that I am gossiped about.
> 
> ...


I myself have always lived growing up with more than one dog..my parents always had 2-4 labrador retrievers in the house and I'm the youngest of 8. My parents are not catholics but thats what most people say when they hear I have 7 other sibling.."are your parents cathothic?!" Nope...they love kids and have a love for dogs/animals as well. I suppose it helps that my father has worked as a small animal vet for the past 35 yrs too though and he grew up with Labs..My parents own a nice country property of about 105acres. Used to have about 100 sheep as a hobby and my parents did that for about 12 years before sheep and wool prices went down. and I've always had a love of horses so we have a few of them too as well as a pony and 3 mini donkeys and some barn cats..As soon as I moved out I got my GSD which I've always wanted from a young age. I think the more animals you have the merrier . So long as you can provide well and care for all of them of course.


----------



## Shauney22 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers. I guess all being said, I do recognize that I resent the immediate judgment a "number" can cause. Leaving the bank yesterday, there was a man walking in with a ten week old puppy in his arms. The gentleman's hair was not clean, he wore a tattered jacket, but had a huge smile on his face when I went up to him. He was so proud of all the things his pup was learning already. He told me proudly that he also got some toys for the dog at a local donation centre. Is this dog going to be fed Premium food? Is he going to be able to afford the vet for the small mass that is already present on her belly? No, I'm pretty sure not. But he LOVES his pup and seems dedicated to doing the best that HE can do. So who am I to judge?



Mrs.K said:


> It is kind of sad when someone has to specify they have four human children because these days you just don't know whether people talk about human or dog children.
> 
> That is why my dogs will be my dogs and not "children" because children are human, period!


I do not consider my dogs my children but I also respect that some individuals do, hence my reason for stating that mine were children



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shauney22 (Jan 12, 2013)

Piper'sgrl said:


> I myself have always lived growing up with more than one dog..my parents always had 2-4 labrador retrievers in the house and I'm the youngest of 8. ...... I think the more animals you have the merrier . So long as you can provide well and care for all of them of course.


Sounds like a wonderful life 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Shauney22 said:


> My children are mentally healthy and productive members of society. Three now on their own and two of them have their own dog. The last person who asked me why I have so many dogs was silenced by my answer.... *"I'm* *Catholic*"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's funny! I come from a family of four girls - each of us are at least a year apart. My mom would say the same thing. Although we only had one dog at a time growing up, we did have horses as well. IMO - the critters help build a strong foundation with us sisters. We are all animal lovers and have a great deal of compasion towards others.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Shauney22 said:


> The last person who asked me why I have so many dogs was silenced by my answer.... "I'm Catholic"
> 
> 
> That is hilarious! My husband is one of 16 kids and whenever that gets brought up people ask if he is Catholic or Mormon. LOL. I'm going to use this next time someone comments on my cats!
> ...


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Shauney22 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, I had a wicked childhood..full of great memories


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

When they have to live in kennels 95% of the time
When you cannot afford to feed good high quality food because you have to feed so many
When you cannot spend time with each and every one every single day

When the quality of life is diminished due to the quantity of dogs in the household/kennel....

Some people confuse quantity with quality....breeding and having pups available most of the year is detrimental to the quality of life of the dogs....

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think too many is when someone no longer enjoys them, but considers them a burden instead.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shauney22 said:


> I have 4 children, human children that is. When I lived in the suburbs and was asked the question, most people gasped! "Wow, FOUR KIDS?!" "Don't you find that alot of work?". Well, its not like they all landed on my doorstep at one time unexpected!!!.....


I have 8 siblings! 



Shauney22 said:


> The last person who asked me why I have so many dogs was silenced by my answer.... "I'm Catholic"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Perfect answer! LOL I wonder how many ponder that answer trying to actually figure out a connection.:laugh:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Whenever someone tells me they have more than two kids, I tell them they are my hero, and that I wish I could've had more than two. Too many is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

For us, too many is 3. Yes, we have three right now (hence the screen name) but when we've lost one, we will not get another. I'll never had 3 dogs again.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have 6 German Shepherds in my house as my companions-I work part-time so I get to spend alot of time with them-although rowdy sometimes, they are well behaved.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

3dognite said:


> For us, too many is 3. Yes, we have three right now (hence the screen name) but when we've lost one, we will not get another. I'll never had 3 dogs again.


Why?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Shauney22 said:


> The last person who asked me why I have so many dogs was silenced by my answer.... "I'm Catholic"


OMG! My mother is from a large (12 kids) Maritime Catholic family. You have know idea how hard that last comment made me laugh!


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Sunflowers said:


> Why?


We both work full-time, we have 3 cats. It's very difficult for us to take more than 2 dogs camping/hiking at a time. The expense of treating them at the vet, the feed, and with German Shepherds the expense of the many medical issues they seem to inherit.

I'll never have just one dog, but I'll never have 3 again.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

"Too many" is when you are not giving them each the care and attention they need. Some people cannot seem to give a single dog the right amount of attention, some can handle 30 and keep them physically and mentally healthy.

For me.. Three is about all I can handle right now. If I didn't work, and had all day to spend on them, I think I could do around ten.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

2 shepherds is as many as I can handle. However, I get LOTS of comments on my parrots. We've told people we have 3 human kids, and 6 winged kids. Once you've got a couple of parrots, adding more isn't much more work. So I know how you feel.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I agree that 'the right number' is as many as you can care for financially as well as attention wise. We've had up to 9 dogs here,and while they were taken care of very well, it was quite hectic meeting the physical/mental needs of them all. Now have our two dogs and 3 fosters,five dogs total is an ideal number for us.We won't be taking anymore fosters in until we can get 1 or 2 adopted.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

My friend with too many dogs doesn't have money for her own meds and her family eats very poorly while her dogs have multiple vets and various therapies. There is no reasoning with her. She became very upset when a repairman asked her to remove the dogs from the room in which he was working. She said that the house is more for the dogs than it is for her. It's a real concern for me as I love her dearly and I'm very worried that she will lose her home. She lost a great deal of seasonal work because she felt compelled to take on a special needs dog who needed rescue. While the rescue org paid the bills, my friend devoted a lot of time to the dog and missed her income goals

Her dogs are lovely and have a great life but she goes without and that doesn't seem right.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

One lady from my dogs puppy class said she has 10 dogs... The other we were discussing kibble she said all her dogs get Pedigree, couple of weeks later I saw her at the vet and she said that she goes there every week, she works for a vet so I guess she gets privileges. But pedigree seriously  that's why people shouldn't have so many dogs. Also recently on the news close to me the lady had like 50 chihuahuas because she couldn't afford to spay/ neuter until animal control got a hold of them... It's not ok to have dogs and not take care of them properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

julie87 said:


> One lady from my dogs puppy class said she has 10 dogs... The other we were discussing kibble she said all her dogs get Pedigree, couple of weeks later I saw her at the vet and she said that she goes there every week, she works for a vet so I guess she gets privileges. But pedigree seriously  that's why people shouldn't have so many dogs. Also recently on the news close to me the lady had like 50 chihuahuas because she couldn't afford to spay/ neuter until animal control got a hold of them... It's not ok to have dogs and not take care of them properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Honestly, I was feeding Pedigree as a back up because all of mine did fantastic on it. 

Yeah, it's not the greatest brand of food, but one of mine used to be very picky about food and if I couldn't get my general brand, I used to get Pedigree instead because I knew they did really well on it. 

I no longer follow the craze of "My gosh, how do you NOT feed something grainfree and super-expensive."

I feed what the dogs like and actually eat. My picky eater wouldn't eat BB and feeding 4 ( well, 3 now... )dogs TOTW, BB, Orijen, etc. is busting your bankaccount. 

Generally, I'm feeding Diamond (yes, I know the re-calls) but I have not had any issues with them, they are a decent food brand and actually affordable.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

My schutzhund trainer said he has 13 dogs!!!!!
He said he spends 4-6hrs a day, every day, training his personal dogs on top of training other people's dogs for a living!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

julie87 said:


> One lady from my dogs puppy class said she has 10 dogs... The other we were discussing kibble she said all her dogs get Pedigree, couple of weeks later I saw her at the vet and she said that she goes there every week, she works for a vet so I guess she gets privileges. But pedigree seriously  that's why people shouldn't have so many dogs. Also recently on the news close to me the lady had like 50 chihuahuas because she couldn't afford to spay/ neuter until animal control got a hold of them... It's not ok to have dogs and not take care of them properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I've fed the Hooligans Pedigree and they did quite well on it!!! In fact years ago it was considered a decent food ... later new foods were introduced that were better ... but I don't look down my nose at anyone who gives a dog a loving home and can't afford a more expensive brand of food.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

arycrest said:


> I've fed the Hooligans Pedigree and they did quite well on it!!! In fact years ago it was considered a decent food ... later new foods were introduced that were better ... but I don't look down my nose at anyone who gives a dog a loving home and can't afford a more expensive brand of food.


I know several people including my vet's tech who feed their dog Pedigree. So IMO feeding pedigree is not "not taking care of them properly" in my book, it is a preference. If their dogs do well on it why would they switch?


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

*too many.....*



Carriesue said:


> I get the same reaction from my family... I have four dogs though no kids.
> 
> Mine get the best vet care and food, I have a big basket full of toys and they go everywhere we can take them, my life revolves around them. So who are they to judge?!
> 
> Well... ok I also have three cats, two bunnies, a parrot and fish.


ROFL! You are NOT allowed to talk to my daughter (the future "animal horder queen")! Our home currently contains: 1 GSD, 2 Gerbils, and 1 Cat.


----------

